# WHo has the best GnP in mma



## dutch sauce (Sep 24, 2006)

who do u guys think?


----------



## TheSuplexor (Jun 2, 2006)

david loeisua....kenflo has some razors too


----------



## JMONEY (Sep 19, 2006)

Fedor. He just hits too hard


----------



## Josh3239 (Mar 4, 2007)

Of course Fedor. I think Randy Couture, Rampage, and Tito are also up on the list.


----------



## Calibretto9 (Oct 15, 2006)

Josh3239 said:


> Of course Fedor. I think Randy Couture, Rampage, and Tito are also up on the list.


Agreed.


----------



## Negative1 (Feb 4, 2007)

Fedor is the top of this list.

Honorable GnP performances;

Rich Franklin vs Jason Mac

Hughes vs Gracie

Tito vs Griffin round one.


----------



## liveson777 (Aug 18, 2006)

i like Fedor, Mark Coleman, and Tito


----------



## southpaw447 (Mar 21, 2007)

Fedor End of story. Tito's would be better if he could do it more effectively on better fighters


----------



## ozz525 (Oct 5, 2006)

This thread has been made

TOO MANY TIMES

Even the noobs know that it is Fedor


----------



## jamlena (Oct 15, 2006)

Josh3239 said:


> Of course Fedor. I think Randy Couture, Rampage, and Tito are also up on the list.


Yep, that's pretty much the list right there.


----------



## wafb (May 8, 2007)

Mark Hunt and his "atomic butt drop".


----------



## dutch sauce (Sep 24, 2006)

lol that might take it


----------



## OV Pimp (Jun 29, 2007)

dutch sauce said:


> who do u guys think?


HW Division - Fedor Emelianenko
LHW Divison - Tito Ortiz
MW Divison - David Loiseau
WW Divison - Diego Sanchez
LW Divison - Sean Sherk

Now, these are all IMO. Some of you might have very different opinions that you are all entitled to. This is just who from what I have seen has the best ground and pound.


----------



## raul21 (Dec 31, 2006)

No questions asked it Almighty FEDORraise01: raise01: raise01:


----------



## Judoka (Feb 23, 2007)

raul21 said:


> No questions asked it Almighty FEDORraise01: raise01: raise01:


Yep, i second that.


----------



## BradNeverSubmit (Jun 27, 2007)

TITO lol.... Wanderlei Silva by far. Silva has 21 KOs to his name not all of them were gnp but damn it there were a lot of em


----------



## PrideFan123 (Apr 8, 2007)

Fedor.


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

Fedor has the best defensive GNP(nog1,2,3), but not the most damaging.

Tito, Sanchez, Tanner also come to mind.


----------



## ozz525 (Oct 5, 2006)

Soakked said:


> Fedor has the best defensive GNP(nog1,2,3), but not the most damaging.
> 
> Tito, Sanchez, Tanner also come to mind.


How do u have defensive GNP? It is all offense


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

Manvel Gamburyan has the best Gnp I have ever seen.


----------



## liveson777 (Aug 18, 2006)

TheNegation said:


> Manvel Gamburyan has the best Gnp I have ever seen.



lol good one :thumb02:


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

BradNeverSubmit said:


> TITO lol.... Wanderlei Silva by far. Silva has 21 KOs to his name not all of them were gnp but damn it there were a lot of em


Wand is NOT GnP. Standing over someone and kicking them in the head is NOT GnP.


----------



## Knock out (Jan 1, 2007)

I would have to say Matt hughes his GnP is brutal and gets him alot of his wins


----------



## liveson777 (Aug 18, 2006)

Knock out said:


> I would have to say Matt hughes his GnP is brutal and gets him alot of his wins


yea i should have put him in my list but your right


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

ozz525 said:


> How do u have defensive GNP? It is all offense


Maybe defensive is the wrong word; maybe cautious GNP? Fedor's GNP is usually a set up for a sub. He is not a GNPer like say Mark Coleman whose GNP is very aggressive. Fedor's more calculating in his GNP.

But I wouldn't say he has brutal GNP, only effective GNP with the dangerous possibility of subbing your ass lol.


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

Knock out said:


> I would have to say Matt hughes his GnP is brutal and gets him alot of his wins



Good one, I completely forgot about him.


----------



## mma_rulez (Jun 6, 2007)

Soakked said:


> Maybe defensive is the wrong word, I maybe cautious GNP? Fedor's GNP is usually a set up for a sub. He is not a GNPer like say Mark Coleman whose GNP is very aggressive. Fedor's more calculating in his GNP.
> 
> But I wouldn't say he has brutal GNP, only effective GNP with the dangerous possibility of subbing your ass lol.


wouldnt that still be aggressive GnP dude Fedors Gnp Is brutal u just cant deal with it ehhehe nothing you can do eheh


----------



## dutch sauce (Sep 24, 2006)

tito's gnp is also nasty


----------



## Okami-Fan (Jun 7, 2007)

Hughes,Tito,Sherk,The Crow


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

Fedor is defiantly number 1 but I can't believe no one has mentioned Shogun his GNP is brutal. Shogun just doesn't stop attacking until your KO he just doesn't stop. 18 fights 13 KO's and i believe 12 are by GNP


----------



## Punishment 101 (May 4, 2006)

*1. Fedor

2. Tito

3. Hughes

4. Loiseau

5. Gomi*


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

bbjd7 said:


> Fedor is defiantly number 1 but I can't believe no one has mentioned Shogun his GNP is brutal. Shogun just doesn't stop attacking until your KO he just doesn't stop. 18 fights 13 KO's and i believe 12 are by GNP


Shogun isn't ground and pound either.......
*Sigh*


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

TheNegation said:


> Shogun isn't ground and pound either.......
> *Sigh*


Yeah he is Watch Shogun Overeem 2


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

I don't have that fight, but shogun isn't GnP. GnP fighters are fighters who take their opponent down, obtains a dominant position and then pounds there opponent. Shogun doesn't fit this mould, he is a standup fighter who knows submissions.

Coleman, there is a GnP fighter.


----------



## royalking87 (Apr 22, 2007)

fedor tito and the natural


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

TheNegation said:


> I don't have that fight, but shogun isn't GnP. GnP fighters are fighters who take their opponent down, obtains a dominant position and then pounds there opponent. Shogun doesn't fit this mould, he is a standup fighter who knows submissions.
> 
> Coleman, there is a GnP fighter.


Well we have diffrent opinions on what a GNP fighter is because Shogun finishes most of his when they are on their back after he takes them down and KO's them. Most of his wins aren't on his feet Shogun takes guys down and pounds them with a lot of speed and relentlessness. Just because he doesn't do GNP the way Coleman did it doesn't mean he's not GNP just like Because BJ Penn does BJJ diffrently doesn't mean he doesn't do BJJ.

And I don't know how many Shogun fights you've seen but he passes a guys guard better then almost anyone he gets into side control with ease a lot of times.


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

How many shogun fights I have seen? A lot.

He hardly ever, if ever, takes people down. He isn't GnP.
He knocks people down andthen stomps them. Either from the clinch or standing, but he doesn't use takedowns.

Someone back me up here,the term GnP was not invented to describe people who fight like Shogun, but guys like randldeman, coleman and Fedor.


----------



## mma_rulez (Jun 6, 2007)

i dont know why people arent mentioing Mark Coleman or Randlman


----------



## shaitan (Jul 4, 2007)

wanderlei...knees and elbows HELLO
The P doesn't have to be done with your fists alone. 
If your guy is on the Ground and then you Pound him into quitting that is GnP...goodnight...knock 'em out the box.knock.knock


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

Randy or Fedor


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

shaitan said:


> wanderlei...knees and elbows HELLO
> The P doesn't have to be done with your fists alone.
> If your guy is on the Ground and then you Pound him into quitting that is GnP...goodnight...knock 'em out the box.knock.knock


No it isn't. GnP refers specifically to a particular fighting style, it's just these idiots are too stupid to realise it......


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

TheNegation said:


> How many shogun fights I have seen? A lot.
> 
> He hardly ever, if ever, takes people down. He isn't GnP.
> He knocks people down andthen stomps them. Either from the clinch or standing, but he doesn't use takedowns.
> ...


I agree with you, GNP is a term used to describe a certain type of attack, usually associated with hand and elbow strikes and top control over your opponent, preventing him from moving his position.


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

Soakked said:


> I agree with you, GNP is a term used to describe a certain type of attack, usually associated with hand and elbow strikes and top control over your opponent, preventing him from moving his position.


It also involves knees to the body and if you Watch the Shogun Cyrille fight you'll also see impressive gnp or the Shogun Cyborg fight Shogun does GNP the way that Coleman does it pass guard and hit punches he just finishes the fight quicker by using either kicks or superman punches or hammerfists


----------



## OV Pimp (Jun 29, 2007)

TheNegation said:


> Manvel Gamburyan has the best Gnp I have ever seen.


Really? I don't know, his style IMO is a very agressive lay n pray, lol. Not quite as bad as KOS used to be, but definitely not the best ground n pound.


----------



## Randy GNP (Nov 24, 2006)

Fedor, Couture (although his is alot slower with a different kind of goal) Lou-aso (don't know how to spell) is good but doesn't belong because he can't do it to the best. Tito isn't GNP, he's lay and pray. Rampage def belongs there. Shogun isn't at all GNP. Coleman is the grandfather of GNP but doesn't belong on a list of current GNP masters. Hughes is def a good one but I wouldn't say the best (even though I used to think so). Franklin has shown great skills in that area but it isn't really his style. Sherk is pretty good. Dan Henderson is good too.


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

I was joking about lil manny!Though I like him more than most.
Finally some people who know what they are talking about.
No one in chute boxe is GnP.
GnP involves taking your opponent down, then pounding them with elbows and punches from mount, guard or side control.
Thats GnP.


----------



## OV Pimp (Jun 29, 2007)

TheNegation said:


> I was joking about lil manny!Though I like him more than most.
> Finally some people who know what they are talking about.
> No one in chute boxe is GnP.
> *GnP involves taking your opponent down, then pounding them with elbows and punches from mount, guard or side control.
> Thats GnP.*


Agreed 100% :thumb02:


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

TheNegation said:


> I was joking about lil manny!Though I like him more than most.
> Finally some people who know what they are talking about.
> No one in chute boxe is GnP.
> *GnP involves taking your opponent down, then pounding them with elbows and punches from mount, guard or side control.
> Thats GnP.*


If that is GNP then you basically described what Shogun does. Just because he uses soccer kicks after he's GNP'd to finish doesn't mean he isn't using GNP. Against Cyrille he took him down adn worked position and smashed him. Against Cyborg he took him down mounted and finished him. Against Arona he hit him with Hammerfists while in half guard. Against Lil Nog while on the ground he GnP while on the ground with one of the best BJJ guys in the world. Against Overeem he stood up out of Overeem's guard and hit him with a amazingly accurate superman punch. How is that not GnP


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

bbjd7 said:


> If that is GNP then you basically described what Shogun does. Just because he uses soccer kicks after he's GNP'd to finish doesn't mean he isn't using GNP. Against Cyrille he took him down adn worked position and smashed him. Against Cyborg he took him down mounted and finished him. Against Arona he hit him with Hammerfists while in half guard. Against Lil Nog while on the ground he GnP while on the ground with one of the best BJJ guys in the world. Against Overeem he stood up out of Overeem's guard and hit him with a amazingly accurate superman punch. How is that not GnP


Just because you are not a GnP pound fighter doesn't mean you won't use it, we often see strikers submit people and BJJ artists KO people, thats the beauty of this sport.
But Shogun is not at all a classic GnP fighter. AT ALL.


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

TheNegation said:


> Just because you are not a GnP pound fighter doesn't mean you won't use it, we often see strikers submit people and BJJ artists KO people, thats the beauty of this sport.
> But Shogun is not at all a *classic GnP fighter*. AT ALL.


He's finished more guys than Tito has on the ground latley and Randy. I think since you don't Shogun does GnP a little diffrently then they use to but Shogun passes guard works from side mount a lot and throws vicous elbows/knees to the body and then pounds them that sounds like GnP to me.


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

bbjd7 said:


> He's finished more guys than Tito has on the ground latley and Randy. I think since you don't Shogun does GnP a little diffrently then they use to but Shogun passes guard works from side mount a lot and throws vicous elbows/knees to the body and then pounds them that sounds like GnP to me.


He is a striker.
Look, if want to say he has the best GnP in MMA fine, but it is not true. 
It's the same difference as the way he fights and the way Randleman and Coleman(who rely almost exclusively on GnP)fight.


----------



## asskicker (Aug 27, 2006)

TheNegation said:


> Just because you are not a GnP pound fighter doesn't mean you won't use it, we often see strikers submit people and BJJ artists KO people, thats the beauty of this sport.
> But Shogun is not at all a classic GnP fighter. AT ALL.


Just because hes not a classic gnp fighter doesnt mean hes not a gnp fighter. Shoguns gnp is definatly his bread and butter. He can do alot but thats his best attribute, he just has more to his gnp arsenal than most. 

He finsished both of his fights with Overeem with gnp, most of the damage he did in his decisions over Nog and Nak was with gnp, he also finsished the Snake, Cyborg and Arona. He has all of these gnp wins yet you still call him a stand up fighter even though hes never knocked anyone out standing. At least that I can think of. He may have KOed someone earlier in his career. If your not gonna call Shogun a gnp guy because hes not a classic case than I gues BJ isnt a bjj guy. Whether Shoguns a gnp fighter or not he has the second best gnp in mma next to Fedor and thats all that matters.



shaitan said:


> wanderlei...knees and elbows HELLO
> The P doesn't have to be done with your fists alone.
> If your guy is on the Ground and then you Pound him into quitting that is GnP...goodnight...knock 'em out the box.knock.knock


Yeah considering Wand has spent the majority of his career in Pride were elbows arent even allowed.:sarcastic09:


----------



## mwtorres24 (May 19, 2007)

sean sherk


----------



## Stratisfear (Oct 16, 2006)

Negation, the title of the thread is who has the best GnP, not who is the best GnP fighter.


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

Asskicker said:


> Just because hes not a classic gnp fighter doesnt mean hes not a gnp fighter. Shoguns gnp is definatly his bread and butter. He can do alot but thats his best attribute, he just has more to his gnp arsenal than most.
> 
> He finsished both of his fights with Overeem with gnp, most of the damage he did in his decisions over Nog and Nak was with gnp, he also finsished the Snake, Cyborg and Arona. He has all of these gnp wins yet you still call him a stand up fighter even though hes never knocked anyone out standing. At least that I can think of. He may have KOed someone earlier in his career. If your not gonna call Shogun a gnp guy because hes not a classic case than I gues BJ isnt a bjj guy. Whether Shoguns a gnp fighter or not he has the second best gnp in mma next to Fedor and thats all that matters.
> 
> ...


This is Bullshit. GnP does not mean finishing a fight on the ground. It refers to a specific style of fighting, like submisiion fighting, lay and pray etc.

Everyone finishes there fights on the ground in MMA a lot of the time.

Shoguns best attribute is his Muay thai ability, followed by his ability to soccer kick and stomp people, followed by his BJJ. This is coming from a big fan of his.


----------



## asskicker (Aug 27, 2006)

TheNegation said:


> This is Bullshit. GnP does not mean finishing a fight on the ground. It refers to a specific style of fighting, like submisiion fighting, lay and pray etc.
> 
> Everyone finishes there fights on the ground in MMA a lot of the time.
> 
> Shoguns best attribute is his Muay thai ability, followed by his ability to soccer kick and stomp people, followed by his BJJ. This is coming from a big fan of his.


Ok so I gues taking someone down using the clinch, passing guard, and finishing with punches and hammer fists isnt ground and pound. Ground and pound doesnt have to be just taking someone down with a double leg and throwing punches and elbows and then thats all you can do.


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

I am sick of this. I have been a long time MMA fan, a long time Shogun fan and people who fight like shogun are not called GnP.


----------



## asskicker (Aug 27, 2006)

TheNegation said:


> I am sick of this. I have been a long time MMA fan, a long time Shogun fan and people who fight like shogun are not called GnP.


No one fights like Shogun. He kind of has his own style and I wouldnt really call him a "ground and pound fighter" but theres no denying he has some of the best gnp in mma.


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

Asskicker said:


> No one fights like Shogun. He kind of has his own style and I wouldnt really call him a "ground and pound fighter" but theres no denying he has some of the best gnp in mma.


Shogun is like a new, smaller headed, better looking, more talented Wanderlei Silva.


----------



## asskicker (Aug 27, 2006)

TheNegation said:


> Shogun is like a new, smaller headed, better looking, more talented Wanderlei Silva.


Not exactly. Wanderlei has alot better hands and Shogun has alot better gnp.


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

Asskicker said:


> Shogun has alot better gnp.


God damn it.......


----------



## asskicker (Aug 27, 2006)

TheNegation said:


> God damn it.......


Well he does. Just because hes not a "ground and pound fighter" doesnt mean he doesnt have great gnp. BJ has good striking but I wouldnt call him a stand up fighter, A Silva has good bjj but i wouldnt call him a ground fighter, etc.


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

It was just a joke, I agree with you about him and Wand. It just was funny the way you said it after I spend a page of the thread arguing he wasn't one.


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

Asskicker said:


> Not exactly. Wanderlei has alot better hands and Shogun has alot better gnp.


Shogun and Wanderlei are not a lot alike at all except in their Muay Thai. Shogun loves being on the ground while Wanderlei would much rather strike. Shogun passes guard and work the body with elbows while Wanderlei enjoys standing up out of a guys guard and getting him to stand back up. 

Negation if we were debating whether Wanderlei GnP'd then I would agree because Wanderlei's GnP isn't great but Shogun's is outstanding and seems to only be getting better if he worked on his wrestling he would be close to unstoppable because when he gets guys on their backs it's lights out.


----------

